# Getting ideas



## hands (2/9/15)

mmmm so i have these. i got to try this and its almost weekend. if this doesn't work you have seen nothing

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (2/9/15)

*< Incoming epic custom mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## hands (2/9/15)

this will be a feeler to see how it works, then if it does i can step it up to some exotic wood and fancy stuffs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SHiBBY (2/9/15)

Mahogany stain! Yaaay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/9/15)

Great stuff. Enjoy the process.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## hands (2/9/15)

hacking away, who wants to wait for the weekend 




and they fit



drill press and some modded drill bits worked out nicely

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## kev mac (3/9/15)

hands said:


> hacking away, who wants to wait for the weekend
> View attachment 34927
> 
> 
> ...


Impressed.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (3/9/15)

hands said:


> mmmm so i have these. i got to try this and its almost weekend. if this doesn't work you have seen nothing
> View attachment 34915


I can see it now..Hands custom mod co.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (3/9/15)

Starting to take shape nicely

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (3/9/15)

still not sure if the button needs to go on top or on the side

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## SHiBBY (3/9/15)

hands said:


> still not sure if the button needs to go on top or on the side
> View attachment 34938



I vote side, right above the juice bottle. Then again, I don't know these type of bottom feed setups at all and I might be overlooking a holding technique in which you can access both the button and give the bottle a squeeze every now and then without changing your grip.

But great job so far!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (3/9/15)

hands said:


> still not sure if the button needs to go on top or on the side
> View attachment 34938


Top would probably be easier and safer. On the side you must have a locking mechanism.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands (3/9/15)

its got to have a lock to be pocket friendly


----------



## Genosmate (3/9/15)

hands said:


> still not sure if the button needs to go on top or on the side
> View attachment 34938


Very nice.How are you planning to hold the battery so it doesn't make permanent contact at the + end?


----------



## SHiBBY (3/9/15)

Genosmate said:


> Very nice.How are you planning to hold the battery so it doesn't make permanent contact at the + end?


It does make permanent contact, but you'll see that the neg line is split in the middle where the switch will be connected


----------



## hands (3/9/15)

working on something like the the black insert of the reo


----------



## hands (3/9/15)

still learning as i go along. next time there will be many changes but i got to see this one trough to find all the problems


----------



## Andre (3/9/15)

hands said:


> its got to have a lock to be pocket friendly


Then I prefer the side button as on the current Reo Woodvils.


----------



## hands (3/9/15)

Andre said:


> Then I prefer the side button as on the current Reo Woodvils.


gotto go find out and see how they work. i sadly do not own one


----------



## Genosmate (3/9/15)

hands said:


> gotto go find out and see how they work. i sadly do not own one


I don't have one but I don't think you can make that work given how you get the neg side up to the 510.
I assume the copper strip for the neg is not split ?
Do you want any suggestions for a switch assembly?


----------



## hands (3/9/15)

Genosmate said:


> Do you want any suggestions for a switch assembly?


nothing is fixed or nailed down yet so it all can change. i welcome your input


----------



## Genosmate (3/9/15)

hands said:


> nothing is fixed or nailed down yet so it all can change. i welcome your input


Hi Jacques.
If the copper leaf coming up from the neg is one piece heres an idea for a magnetic switch.
Take a piece of Acetal rod (or other insulating material) maybe 16mm diameter and drill and machine it to accept a 'plunger' which has a flange on the bottom to stop the switch popping out the top,I'm sure you'll get the idea from my crap sketches!
Machine a slot in the bottom of the acetal rod in which the firing leaf will lay,the bottom of the acetal is what makes permanent contact with the + end of the battery and pushes it down onto the neg spring.
You could try it without the magnets but its then reliant on the springiness of the firing leaf to hold itself away from the top of the battery.
I know it works because I've made it.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## hands (3/9/15)

very nice idea. i can see that there are gonna be a lot more of these popping out of the workshop cause its a lot of fun. i am gonna order me a bunch of stuff for some more of these.


----------



## hands (4/9/15)

just need to make a door and my test will be done. 
i must say that your chest gets bigger if you vape on something that you made

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## dewald.kotze (4/9/15)

You sir are a master. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel Saaiman (4/9/15)

hands said:


> just need to make a door and my test will be done.
> i must say that your chest gets bigger if you vape on something that you made
> View attachment 35014
> View attachment 35017
> View attachment 35015


Soooo awesome!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (5/9/15)

Very nice @hands,I need a lesson in how to work copper like that please!


----------



## hands (5/9/15)

Genosmate said:


> I need a lesson in how to work copper like that please!


anything that i can help i will try my best.
lol its a copper pipe that i cut and flattened, very rough job and i can do a lot nicer. i need some copper plate that will work so much better.


----------



## hands (6/9/15)

i decided to stick with the leather door cause i like the old school look and feel.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Gizmo (6/9/15)

Wow fantastic work @hands!! Also done soo quickly my word


----------



## Silver (6/9/15)

Great stuff @hands
You have so many talents!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

